# Where has NIMT gone?



## fs2k4pilot

I have a question for him, and I've sent him several PMs, but he hasn't answered. He must be on vacation or something.


----------



## sawgunner

Don't know i've tried calling him a few times and i always get voicemail


----------



## broox

missus is probably cracking the whip :laugh:


----------



## sawgunner

Has anyone checked Narnia???


----------



## Prospect193

He is working on his wife's truck at the moment!!! I chatted with him yesterday but he has had to put choo choo's on hold at the moment. I am sure he will be back once he has completed this very important task of keeping the missus happy!!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Next time you see him, let him know I've paid him for the UP GP-40 that he's been working on.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Truck issues. He's doin good otherwise.


----------



## Southern

And he got a new tractor. He has thrown us to the curb. I just hope he goes to the post office soon.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

He's disappeared before for an extended spell, but he comes back.


----------



## tooter

I can understand that... sometimes the real world comes flooding in and soaks up all of our attention and energy.


----------



## wingnut163

he is on this post now. hope you have gotten the wife's truck fixed


----------



## The New Guy

wingnut163 said:


> he is on this post now. hope you have gotten the wife's truck fixed


That right there, that's what we call stalking.

Stalking is bad, mmmm'K?


----------



## blackz28

yea i sent a couple of pms & havent heard anything, im not worried tho


----------



## BK R

I'm in the same boat.......... waiting for a reply or a parcel from him.


----------



## broox

Dang, I was gonna pay him some more money... Ah well, if he's happy to wait... I guess I can too  :laugh;


----------



## Big Ed

He's out running with the wolves again, it is that time of year.


----------



## BK R

broox said:


> Dang, I was gonna pay him some more money... Ah well, if he's happy to wait... I guess I can too  :laugh;


I wouldn't wait too long mate, the rate the Aussie dollar is dropping you'll be out of pocket


----------



## apoc444

so ,,,,are we sure he is comin back? waitin on a box


----------



## Southern

apoc444 said:


> so ,,,,are we sure he is comin back? waitin on a box


I hope so.


----------



## Prospect193

Yes he will be!!! The truck is fixed and his wife is happy!! I just chatted with him and he should be back on sooner than later is my guess.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## NIMT

*I'm back!*

I'M BACK 

Sorry to all for the fall out... 
I went to pick up a tractor and killed the truck in the process!
It started sucking oil like a mad man!
So I had to buy a truck... Got to keep Mrs. NIMT mobile and happy.
Well being on a budget I had to get a fixer upper and almost bit off a little too much.
I tried to log on and post several times but I've been going dawn to dark and actually fell asleep several time sitting at the desk looking at the computer.
Well it will take me a few days to get back up and running but I'll do it.


----------



## Prospect193

He's Alive!!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Falling asleep at the keyboard is nature's way of saying... GO TO BED!


----------



## lovin it

Welcome back. We missed you!


----------



## The New Guy

I'm as pleased as the next person that all is well, but I was really hoping for more drama than the truck died. You had a stalker or two for crying out loud!
A good story should include the unusual implement of destruction, a pocket knife fiasco, and what you ran over along the way.

We'll give you a few days to make the necessary revisions.


----------



## Big Ed

Give him a chance to transform back into a human.
Running with the wolves takes a lot out of you.


----------



## JerryH

I always wondered what he looked like. The dog is better looking.


----------



## blackz28

dont worry sean its all good , im mean we will not die if we dont have or locos tommorrow , after they arent food .


----------



## LuRcH

Sean did not want to tell you but I think you should know. I flew him down here to Buenos Aires, to set up my DCC layout. He is back home now.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

...and he's gone again!


----------



## shaygetz




----------



## broox

Sean, feel free to contact me when you can bud.


----------



## Southern

broox said:


> Sean, feel free to contact me when you can bud.


 Text message sent on your behalf.:smokin:


----------



## wingnut163

i wrote him a letter cause i do not think he gets on here or reads his e-mails or privet messages.
just told him to send my stuff back!
dont think he will be doing any thing soon on RR.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

He was last on May 23rd, so apparently he's pretty busy. I know last year he got busy when the weather got nice, he has a large property he's taking care of.


----------



## blackz28

Helllo?????( crickets)


----------



## Southern

He is running behind on the trains stuff. It took a little wile to get one of my trains fixed. It was worth the want. His work is great and he stands behind it.

At our shop you can get it Quality, Fast, or Cheep. pick two , cuz three ain't happing.


----------



## wingnut163

Southern said:


> He is running behind on the trains stuff. It took a little wile to get one of my trains fixed. It was worth the want. His work is great and he stands behind it.
> 
> At our shop you can get it Quality, Fast, or Cheep. pick two , cuz three ain't happing.



do you really think he will be back????

i heard from another member that he told him he lost his package.

makes a person wounder!


----------



## Prospect193

You have been ill informed!!! I chatted with him at length today!! He will be back to answer all your questions and get on with clearing his backlog of work. Have a little more patience folks he shill be back.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Big Ed

wingnut163 said:


> do you really think he will be back????
> 
> i heard from another member that he told him he lost his package.
> 
> makes a person wounder!


He probably just meant he misplaced the package? 
If not, I am sure he will make it right. 

Though I agree, not good for business to leave people hanging with no replies. :smokin:


----------



## wingnut163

Prospect193 said:


> You have been ill informed!!! I chatted with him at length today!! He will be back to answer all your questions and get on with clearing his backlog of work. Have a little more patience folks he shill be back.
> 
> Cheers
> Pat



that was a long call. LOL

but i am glad to hear that he is thinking about us.

like all of modeling PATIENCE PATIENCE. ( but it is hard)


----------



## Southern

wingnut163 said:


> do you really think he will be back????


YES! once the snow melts he can get out of the house. So he is now out in the yard.



wingnut163 said:


> i heard from another member that he told him he lost his package.
> 
> makes a person wounder!


You heard???? But you are not that member, right? He has never lost anything of mine. He even replaced a fan on an SD60 that I sent him with out one. He thought it got missing wyle in his care. He has always been more than fair with me.

Please do not spread romurs ( I heard it from someone, who heard it from someone, who heard it from someone, who..........)


----------



## wingnut163

Southern said:


> YES! once the snow melts he can get out of the house. So he is now out in the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> You heard???? But you are not that member, right? He has never lost anything of mine. He even replaced a fan on an SD60 that I sent him with out one. He thought it got missing wyle in his care. He has always been more than fair with me.
> 
> Please do not spread romurs ( I heard it from someone, who heard it from someone, who heard it from someone, who..........)


i did not hear it from some one that heard it from ETC. i heard it from the PERSON that was told it. and not from an e-mail, i talked to him!!!!

i do not spread rumors. only facts!!!!


----------



## Big Ed

Southern said:


> YES! once the snow melts he can get out of the house. So he is now out in the yard.
> 
> 
> Please do not spread romurs ( I heard it from someone, who heard it from someone, who heard it from someone, who..........)


 The romurs quote Reminds me of a song. 

Yes, you all have to realize NIMT only gets 59 1/2 days of summer, then it is back to being on frozen tundra. 

(Plus he has to run with the wolves, for a couple of days!)


----------



## Southern

2nd had informaiton right? not your package right? What did Sean say that he would do to make it right?

If I give a person a negative commit on here it is from first hand experiance.

It is easy to kick a person when they are not on line.

END.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think that Sean has another life that doesn't revolve around model trains, he's likely attending to that now.


----------



## wingnut163

not second hand. wrong, your jumping much to fast guy.

about my package. i dont know if he even got mine. i got no reply that it got to him and as every one else, i am waiting.

the things that he has to order(digitrax) i have all ways received. 

i AM NOT kicking him. nor am i leaving a NEGATIVE commit. 
just a simple ( got it) would go a LONG way. 

if you cant understand that, i am sorry!!!!!!


----------



## Prospect193

Whoa!!! Slow down everyone!!! Just letting you know that he will be here shortly, it may be a few days but he will arrive. And no I didn't speak on the phone we chat via an online live chat service on the Internet!! Hehe


Pat


----------



## fs2k4pilot

I agree, let's not get out of hand here. Sometimes people DO have lives outside of our little hobby! ;-)


----------



## Big Ed

fs2k4pilot said:


> I agree, let's not get out of hand here. Sometimes people DO have lives outside of our little hobby! ;-)


But do you know Sean has this site? So it is more then a hobby.
http://www.northidahomodeltrains.com/Pages/default.aspx

He only has a certain amount of time to do stuff until he freezes again.
Plus he had some monkey wrenches thrown in the mix this year.

I don't think it has really gotten out of hand, newer members who don't know Sean's schedule were just wanting some sort of reply. And now they have one.

But in the end all said and done how long does it take to communicate in the internet world back to someone who has sent you stuff? 5 mins saying life took over and it will take a little longer.
I can see why some who have sent numerous requests to see what happened to their stuff and get no replies would become a little worried.

I am not waiting on anything so it doesn't bother me any, I do miss his posting.
I am just saying that it is no good for business. 
Communication is the key to success. 
End of my 2 cents. :smokin:


----------



## blackz28

yea its all good


----------



## NIMT

Uggg... I have had a few to many day of shear... (What bulls produce).
Tractor motors to replace, Wolves to rescue, Trucks to fix, Trees to fell (or at least clean up when they do fall unexpectedly), Cement mixers to repair, Front end loaders to build, Shop to layout and design, and soon to build.

I do only get so many days of good weather to work on things. I don't have a shop or garage and when the weather gets nice I have to jump on them quick. I'm working on getting a shop built that will help take the load off of things.

For those of you that don't know, I also run a construction and cabinet company, along with doing Dog and Wolf rescues, I know I'm stretched a bit thin... But someone's got to do it. The train business is not making me rich and honestly sometimes costs me way too much to do, but I do love it so for now I keep plugging along.

As far as the package that I lost... well yes I did lose it... under a pile of other boxes. I did get it sent on it's way, and it did arrive safely.
I have a few more to send out to others and they will get sent shortly.

wingnut163, I'm sorry, I did get your engines and they are safe and sound, more than happy to just send them back if that's what you want otherwise they are on the bench and in line to get done.

I never try and string anyone along, I am slow and sadly some tasks and engines get pushed to the back of the line. When I receive engines and such to work on I order parts and then they go in queue to get repaired. I am the first to admit that I'm slow, and that I do apologize for.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

There's good, fast, and cheap. Pick any two.


----------



## wingnut163

e-mail sent.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Sean, any word on my GP40?


----------



## sawgunner

Been nearly a month since I contacted him Per E-mail requesting my things back. There has been no response and my stuff has not shown up in the mail.

What give's?


----------



## wingnut163

i wrote him a letter snail mail, and he replied by pm.


----------



## Big Ed

wingnut163 said:


> i wrote him a letter snail mail, and he replied by pm.



And?


----------



## wingnut163

he answered my questions to my satisfaction.


----------



## Southern

He has not been on the Forum since 7-2-13


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think that Sean gets real busy with his property maintenance in the summer, it was the same last year. Not to fear, I'm sure he'll be back.


----------



## sawgunner

Well at least someone got an answer. I'm still waiting


----------



## blackz28

*helllo *???


----------



## sawgunner

Not too horribly worried about him coming back to the forum I just want my stuff back. I am moving and things are hecktic enough than to have the added worry of a brand new loco and some custom passenger cars that were sent off to him and I can't even get a simple answer as to ya I shipped them or no they will be out tomorrow or even any acknowledgement of the goings ons with my things.

I have emailed him twice asking for my things back as well as texted him and still no replies.

Before all this I kept asking him for a total of shipping to send the stuff I sent him back as well and 2 decoders that I purchased and the lot of N scale track he had in his thread. money has been sent for the purchase prices of those Items and he would never get back to me with a total on the shipping.

He has had my locos and passenger cars since the beginning of Feburary and nothing has been done to them that I asked to my knowledge was told all the time they are 3rd in line over and over again.

Now I would just like my things back he can keep the track decoders and money I just want my stuff back. The engine I sent him was my Anniversary present from my Wife and yes buying another one for $130 is possible however it is not the one she gave me.

Life may get in the way of things I can understand that. However the pure neglect to provide a shipping total of items purchased to get them on their way and then to not respond or answer phone calls, text messages, emails, PM's is just completely uncalled for!

end of rant.

I would like to get my stuff back and end this chapter of my life and move on.


----------



## blackz28

Yea steve I understand ur fustration, I dont have a layout
yet so im not pushing on sean to get my engine back
& its been with him since march, thou he said he it is torn
down & up next....


----------



## Big Ed

With the internet, how long does it take to answer a e mail?
I see Steve's frustration. :smokin:


----------



## Gansett

Has anyone called him?


----------



## Big Ed

JackC said:


> Has anyone called him?


Read the last sentence of Steve's (sawgunners) post.



and then to not respond or answer phone calls, text messages, emails, PM's is just completely uncalled for!


----------



## blackz28

big ed said:


> Read the last sentence of Steve's (sawgunners) post.
> 
> 
> 
> and then to not respond or answer phone calls, text messages, emails, PM's is just completely uncalled for!


Especially when its your buisness


----------



## Rusty

Drive over his house and knock? Hello?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Rusty said:


> Drive over his house and knock? Hello?


He'll probably turn the wolf loose on you.


----------



## shaygetz

My bunnies have his six...


----------



## txdyna65

I'm in the same boat with you sawgunner. He has had my stuff since first of March, doesn't return emails, pm's or phone calls. Last I heard from him was the second of July and he said again that it would be out in a cpl days. Three weeks later and not another word.


----------



## broox

Only march?


----------



## Southern

This is not looking good. Glad I got my stuff back.


----------



## rrgrassi

I got my stuff worked on and purchased other items from him...no issues at all. But, I am never in a hurry with getting stuff worked on.


----------



## blackz28

i just hope this all clears up


----------



## sawgunner

Update!

Got my engine and passenger cars in the mail today.


----------



## shaygetz

Glad to hear it, Steve...:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm sure he'll get stuff out, I suspect he's swamped in the summer if the past is any indication.


----------



## Big Ed

sawgunner said:


> Update!
> 
> Got my engine and passenger cars in the mail today.


Were they fixed? 
Or did you just get them back?


----------



## sawgunner

big ed said:


> Were they fixed?
> Or did you just get them back?


Just got them back. Haven't run the engine yet but the powered passenger car came back dis-assembled so I'll be figuring out how to put that back together and make it run again.

All in all just happy to have my stuff back and will not be sending anything else out to anyone to be worked on as I will do it myself from now on.


----------



## lears2005

Sometimes that's the best way to do thing is just fix it your self. I fix stuff for people sometimes but I only take on one project at a time I will not take someone's stuff I already am working on another persons things.


----------



## blackz28

nimt update ,
he answered my pm very quicky & my big boy is done  so it will be on its way 
shortly, thank you sean


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Good to hear, train time is coming, so when it snows in Idaho, he'll be back.


----------



## Gansett

He just posted in the DCC thread


----------



## NIMT

Some people will rip you off right in front of your face and expect you to just except it!:smilie_daumenpos:

I've bent over backwards to help some people out, what do they do, they trash talk you when you no looking! NICE!

VENTING OVER!


----------



## Carl

Understand what you are saying.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Welcome back Sean.


----------



## NIMT

Thanks:smilie_daumenpos:

I'm working my backside off right now to get some projects done for some great people, and hope to be all caught up here shortly.:retard:


----------



## Southern

Let me know when you get caught up. I have a few trains to send you. You have always been more than fair with me.


----------



## blackz28

its all good :appl:


----------



## NIMT

Southern said:


> Let me know when you get caught up. I have a few trains to send you. You have always been more than fair with me.


I have??? 

I haven't heard that in a while!:sly:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Now Sean, you were gone for a long time, people get anxious.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Hey there, Sean. Do you still have my Union Pacific GP40-2? If you do, I'll have to send you my new mailing address.


----------



## blackz28

Sean i to need ur mailing addy so i can pay you lol


----------



## Big Ed

fs2k4pilot said:


> Hey there, Sean. Do you still have my Union Pacific GP40-2? If you do, I'll have to send you my new mailing address.





blackz28 said:


> Sean i to need ur mailing addy so i can pay you lol


He went running with the wolves again, it is a full moon.


----------



## blackz28

Sean check your pms, thanks


----------



## fs2k4pilot

blackz28 said:


> Sean check your pms, thanks


Seconded, Sean.


----------



## Big Ed

It is going to start snowing on him soon. 
Summer doesn't last too long there. :smokin:


----------



## blackz28

Yea the farmers say its gonna be
a brutal winter up yonder lol


----------



## broox

Did i mention i got my package a week or so ago?


----------



## Ed Gerken

A simple email can go a long ways to keeping your clients faithful. If your talents are so sought-after that you can get away with ignoring them and they still stick with you, then, wow, I'm impressed.
-Ed


----------



## lovin it

Then you should be impressed. Sean has done a great job for a lot of us on this forum.


----------



## rrgrassi

Sean has done great stuff for me!! I always notify him before I send anything, that we he knows to look for it. Plus, it's easier for Sean to keep track of what is coming in and for what reason.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

But is it normal for him to take six months on a locomotive? I sent it to him in March, paid him in May for the parts and installation, but I haven't seen the hide or the hair of my locomotive. I've got other locomotives I want to have sound decoders installed in, and at this point I'm considering taking them to someone else. I haven't even gotten a PM or email from him since the end of May, and I'm trying to remain patient, but I'm wondering if I'm ever going to get my locomotive back.


----------



## broox

I have no doubt you will get it back.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

I hope so. I shall continue to be hopeful.


----------



## Southern

He dose good work, but he is overwhelmed right now. I have gotten everything back, fixed at at a fair price, just not fast.


----------



## lears2005

In the summer time he slows down. He will send you locomotive to you he is not here to take your stuff


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Else he wouldn't be so highly regarded around here, I know.


----------



## rrgrassi

fs2k4pilot said:


> But is it normal for him to take six months on a locomotive? I sent it to him in March, paid him in May for the parts and installation, but I haven't seen the hide or the hair of my locomotive. I've got other locomotives I want to have sound decoders installed in, and at this point I'm considering taking them to someone else. I haven't even gotten a PM or email from him since the end of May, and I'm trying to remain patient, but I'm wondering if I'm ever going to get my locomotive back.


Yes, you will get your stuff back. You can always go to his website, get his phone number and call. I have spoken to him many times. He does not do just model trains, so it can take time.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

I have no worries with Sean. A real stand up guy. I've sent a couple texts asking the balance owed from his yard sale. I haven't heard anything back. I know he is busy up to his you know what with farm work. I'm not going to inundate him with calls, texts, emails when he gets time he will respond. No worries.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

rrgrassi said:


> Yes, you will get your stuff back. You can always go to his website, get his phone number and call. I have spoken to him many times. He does not do just model trains, so it can take time.


I'm sorry for being so melodramatic in my other post, folks. Unfortunately it happens sometimes when I post at God-knows-when-in-the-morning.

I didn't know that Sean posted his phone number on the website. I'll have to try calling him. Thanks.


----------



## Big Ed

Soon he will be snow bound.


----------



## blackz28

Yea now that u mention it i see a big snowcloud over Idaho


----------



## blackz28

Paging sean to the register, someone needs to checkout


----------



## broox

Have you emailed him recently?


----------



## blackz28

broox said:


> Have you emailed him recently?


which time?? lol yes i have pmed him,


----------



## Big Ed

NIMT said:


> Some people will rip you off right in front of your face and expect you to just except it!:smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> I've bent over backwards to help some people out, what do they do, they trash talk you when you no looking! NICE!
> 
> VENTING OVER!



Just trash talk him, that will get him here. :laugh:

Soon the snow will move in and the train work will start rolling. :smokin:


----------



## broox

blackz28 said:


> which time?? lol yes i have pmed him,


I meant email, not pm. Although you probably have anyways.
[email protected]


----------



## blackz28

broox said:


> I meant email, not pm. Although you probably have anyways.
> [email protected]


again which time lol


----------



## blackz28

& yesterday I called & left a message


----------



## BK R

I hope it snows there soon. :dunno:


----------



## blackz28




----------



## Big Ed

blackz28 said:


>


Give him some time.........you only been waiting since, when Last February?  :dunno:

I still say it would be nice to get some kind of reply, huh? :smokin:


----------



## joed2323

Im in no means bashing sean, im sure he does amazing work but if i had stuff sent out and i havent heard from the guy who supposedly is doing the work, especially with numerous emails sent and as blackz28 says he even tried calling the guy and still no answer then their is a problem... yes the guy does awesome work but does it out weight the down time and the no answers in my opinion its a:smilie_daumenneg:

I dont care how busy a person is, if he cant answer his phone and return calls then he shouldnt be doing your work. Ive read this thread for awhile now and i just cant fathom why you guys would send your stuff out to a unreliable source...

From the way my post sounds im gonna catch some heat for this one because it seems im coming off wrong, i dont mean any disrespect to sean, im just telling it like it is im sure sean is a very nice guy, and he does awesome work and thats fine and dandy but thats where it ends if he cant reply back to his customers wtf:dunno: 

Part of doing work for people is communication, if you cant communicate then how are you suppose to run a legitimate business

I really feel bad for you guys who have sent work out and have been thinking:rippedhand:

Maybe next time make sure you can atleast get a email back from the guy you send your work to:hah:
If you send work out in the spring and have to wait for the following winter to get your stuff back then i would suggest your nuts

Im not making this into a debate thread just stating my opinion


----------



## Southern

joed2323 said:


> Im in no means bashing sean, im sure he does amazing work but if i had stuff sent out and i havent heard from the guy ......................................If you send work out in the spring and have to wait for the following winter to get your stuff back then i would suggest your nuts
> 
> Im not making this into a debate thread just stating my opinion


Sad but true.


----------



## fs2k4pilot

This is why we get other locos to play with as well...like my new BLI Norfolk & Western Y6B #2199, and the #2200 that I ordered Friday from modeltrainstuff.com for $350. Not a bad price for a $550 locomotive (I found Bachmann Spectrum water tenders for them on Ebay). I sent Sean a GP40-2 back in March, and I'm still waiting for it. No matter. I've got time. This hobby's supposed to be about patience. I also have three of my steamers out at a hobby shop in Alliance that does Soundtraxx installations, they've been there for a month, but the guy there who does the installations has been sick for the month, and when he's been able to work, he had to work on their taxes. These things do take time.


----------



## dablaze

Sean did a few of my ONR de coders and some other work. It took a while, but I was ok with that and told him so. When I received my stuff I was VERY ok with the wait! I have been to busy with the business to spend time on the hobby lately, but I would not hesitate to send Sean my stuff again. 

Craig


----------



## norgale

fs2k4pilot I would love to see a picture of your Y6B. Those are super engines.
deblaze what business are you in? Just curious. pete


----------



## Big Ed

Sean should be snowed in soon.

Good news for all who are waiting. 
I thought they got snow there already the other day?


----------



## blackz28

brrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## blackz28

sooo any update on the cold front thru idaho?


----------



## Big Ed

Dam......STILL HAVE NOT HEARD ANYTHING? 

NOTHING AT ALL?:dunno:


----------



## Robes

You know folks,.. this happened about five years ago. Turned out the missing individual was taking a dirt nap.....


----------



## Southern

Robes said:


> You know folks,.. this happened about five years ago. Turned out the missing individual was taking a dirt nap.....


`Who was that?


----------



## Robes

Different forum,... but his wife informed us about six months later.


----------



## BK R

His Oz store has empty shelves.....nothing for sale:dunno:


----------



## norgale

I was just going to ask if anyone could raise the Oz partner? He should know what's going on. How old is Sean anyway? This is getting misteryuoser and misteryuoser. 
Maybe we need to call the local sheriff and ask for a wellness check but we'd need his full name and address. jp111 lives up there but in Vancouver. Pretty good distance away. Pete


----------



## Big Ed

The wolves ate them. Him and Wendy.


----------



## Southern

All i ever had for an address is a PO box


----------



## Prospect193

Hi All,

I havve not spoken to Sean in quite sometime!!! As for the PM's I have received regarding getting a hold of him I have forwarded your PM's via email!! Sales of Soundtraxx in Australia has been very slow!! It seems as though Soundtraxx just isn't very popular here which is very unfortunate. Shipping was getting very expensive and folks simply don't want to pay so they do Ebay or USA supplers direct. As for stuff in Sean's hands being worked on for members here I have no control whatsoever as to his time frame for completing installs and the like. This part of his business has nothing to do with me and is solely run by him. I do know that he has started a building business, which is what he did before getting into train stuff, so he may very well be flat out doing that. I hope for all your sakes he gets back to you sooner than later it is the least he can do!!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Gansett

I got a PM from him in mid August. In it he said he had a lot to do around his place before winter. Also that he had started his contracting and cabinet business back up.


----------



## blackz28

the last pm i got was in august also , im really not that worried , since my big boy is done i just would like it back ,


----------



## Robes

If it's anything like my son's cabinet business,... He has to be as busy as a one legged man in arse kicking contest....


----------



## BK R

I really think it's time I got the stuff I paid for in his Spring sale!! :dunno::smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## Southern

BK R said:


> I really think it's time I got the stuff I paid for in his Spring sale!! :dunno::smilie_daumenneg:


It is way passed due. I would like to know what happened to him.


----------



## blackz28

Heard from sean  happy dance my big boy is on its way  he has been buried he thought he had sent it out but didnt before he left , its all good now ,everything should get back to normal now


----------



## dannyrandomstate

I talked with Sean on Friday for awhile. I had a balance owed from the spring sale. We got that squared up and swapped some stories about what we have been doing for the last what? 6 months? He's been all over the place doing everything he can in the 59 1/2 days he has to do it in. I never lost confidence in him as life does happen. People gotta put food on the table.


----------



## Robes

Good to hear he is okay,,,, just busy. Why 60 days?


----------



## Big Ed

Robes said:


> Good to hear he is okay,,,, just busy. Why 60 days?


That is his summer.....then the cold/snow comes.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Robes said:


> Good to hear he is okay,,,, just busy. Why 60 days?


59 1/2 :laugh:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, it's been a whole lot more than 60 days since he was active here, so that's not a totally reasonable excuse.


----------



## andersley

I just read back through this whole thread and cannot believe anyone would still consider sending anything to him for him to work on! He obviously cannot fulfill orders in anything like a reasonable time frame, so in my opinion should not be taking on any work.

When I was producing N scale freight car kits my main 'must do' was rapid communication. Nothing worse than not knowing what is going on, especially if valuable models have been sent.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## blackz28

he said family issues have kept him away but hes back & getting things up & running


----------



## Big Ed

HE LIVES! :appl:

Shoots down my getting eaten by wolves thought. 

But I know I said it before, 
Sean........man it doesn't take long to answer an e mail? :dunno:
Your giving some negative vibes out here, as a lot of members don't know you. :smokin:

Good to hear your still alive.


----------



## BK R

Was trying to think of the bloke that has a wolf as a pet.......the Phantom....Ummm.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Dances with wolves? :laugh:


----------



## Robes

Okay Sean.... your secret is out. Yes,...Ladies and Gentlemen,.... Sean is the Phantom!










He has been off fighting pirates and Ne'er-do-wells


----------



## blackz28

sean if you are reading this could you send me the tracking info in a pm cause its way past sat & still nothing so i wanna make sure the post office didnt lose it


----------



## fs2k4pilot

norgale said:


> fs2k4pilot I would love to see a picture of your Y6B. Those are super engines.
> deblaze what business are you in? Just curious. pete


Just posted pics of my Y6Bs, and my new layout (moved out of the barracks and back home a couple months ago). Feast your eyes on those Mallets!

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=241084#post241084


----------



## norgale

Saw the pics and thanks. I like the yard with the access on both ends for each track. That works well I think. Nice work Pilot. pete


----------



## fs2k4pilot

Thanks. Setting up the double-ended yard track was kind of tricky, especially getting the parallel tracks to turn in parallel, and still line up, and then get that track to line up coming out of the far end of the yard. I think makking the track as long as it was helped, because it gave me a good bit of play in the track.


----------



## norgale

Things like that are more difficult when your using sectional track. Using flextrack on a cork roadbed will make situating the track a lot easier. There though you have to cut track to fit and that can be tricky unless you measure twice and cut once. Still that's a good looking yard and functional too. pete


----------



## fs2k4pilot

norgale said:


> Things like that are more difficult when your using sectional track. Using flextrack on a cork roadbed will make situating the track a lot easier. There though you have to cut track to fit and that can be tricky unless you measure twice and cut once. Still that's a good looking yard and functional too. pete


The one thing I wish I could've done better about the yard is to have been able to make the parallel tracks longer.


----------



## blackz28

ok i need to steer this thread back to the original topic , SEAN AKA NIMT CAME THRU & MY MTH BIG BOY WAS DELIEVERD TODAY & HE DID NOT CHARGE ME, THANK YOU SEAN


----------



## Big Ed

DID NOT CHARGE YOU! 

That is internet robbery!
It is not the AMERICAN way to do business! :dunno:

What is wrong with him? Maybe you should charge him something. 

I wonder if he is ever going to stop in and say HELLO?:smokin:


----------



## flyboy2610

big ed said:


> I wonder if he is ever going to stop in and say HELLO?:smokin:


From reading these posts, he probably thinks everyone's mad at him.


----------



## Big Ed

flyboy2610 said:


> from reading these posts, he probably thinks everyone's mad at him.



Nobody is mad?


----------



## BK R

blackz28 said:


> ok i need to steer this thread back to the original topic , SEAN AKA NIMT CAME THRU & MY MTH BIG BOY WAS DELIEVERD TODAY & HE DID NOT CHARGE ME, THANK YOU SEAN


That's good to hear, maybe mine is next (he had to fit dcc and sound to a loco I bought off him in his "spring" sale) :dunno:


----------



## blackz28

BK R said:


> That's good to hear, maybe mine is next (he had to fit dcc and sound to a loco I bought off him in his "spring" sale) :dunno:


i thought they had an australian branch of nmit ??? why did you ship it all the way to idaho ?


----------



## Prospect193

I do not do installs!!! Plus this is a locomotive he bought from Sean from his Spring sale earlier in the year so it was already in Sean's possession.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## BK R

Waiting still, but getting a bit sour, I paid him over $400.00 after the sale and still NOTHING.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Big Ed

BK R said:


> Waiting still, but getting a bit sour, I paid him over $400.00 after the sale and still NOTHING.:thumbsdown:



I agree THAT SUCKS!
Yes Sean if your seeing it, WHAT GIVES!?:dunno:
The man paid you $400 bucks, soon it will be a year ago he paid.
You wonder why some are trashing you.

You did say this,

I never try and string anyone along, I am slow and sadly some tasks and engines get pushed to the back of the line. When I receive engines and such to work on I order parts and then they go in queue to get repaired. I am the first to admit that I'm slow, and that I do apologize for.

Hell, he bought from YOUR SPRING SALE. your not fixing anything, you had a SALE remember?

You said this,
Some people will rip you off right in front of your face and expect you to just except it!

I've bent over backwards to help some people out, what do they do, they trash talk you when you no looking! NICE!


I would think this would be a very good reason to "rip you off" but he can't do it in front of your face AS YOU WON'T ANSWER HIM.


HECK, AT LEAST GIVE HIM A REFUND THEN!


----------



## sawgunner

Don't count on a refund, He said he would refund me for decoders and such and never did.

This will be the last time I post in this thread


----------



## Big Ed

BK R said:


> That's good to hear, maybe mine is next (he had to fit dcc and sound to a loco I bought off him in his "spring" sale) :dunno:


Before I wrote what I did above, I did not see this. 
I thought you just bought from the sale.
This changes everything as he has to work on it before the shipping.

Give it another year now.  :smokin:


----------



## blackz28

looks like this is the end of a sad chapter of what could have been, he got great reviews & when i talked to him on the phone he was nice & knowlegable ,but his biz seems to have fallen apart.....


----------



## BK R

big ed said:


> Before I wrote what I did above, I did not see this.
> I thought you just bought from the sale.
> This changes everything as he has to work on it before the shipping.
> 
> Give it another year now.  :smokin:


 Good onya ED.....not.....i'll be too old then to enjoy it.


----------



## sawgunner

for all of those like me left here wondering I found something in a web search for ya

http://business.idahostatesman.com/?action=showentrydetail&dataset=1&entryid=44530

this may not be much help but this is what he is doing now and just relabel all correspondence to him under the new business name you may get an answer then


----------



## BK R

Umm, thanks SG, did you notice this?....Browse by category: bankruptcies..... don't like the sound of that. (for mine and Sean sake)


----------



## Big Ed

BK R said:


> Umm, thanks SG, did you notice this?....Browse by category: bankruptcies..... don't like the sound of that. (for mine and Sean sake)



You still have not even heard from him?
$400 bucks! right?

You hear me Sean!?
Trash talk you say, behind your back? YOU WONDER WHY!:smilie_daumenneg:

THIS JUST IS NOT !#@%^!& RIGHT SEAN!:smokin:

I wonder if Prospect has heard from him?


----------



## sawgunner

BK he isn't bankrupt by any means. That is him filing for a new business name with a entire new business. It would appear all the monies sent to him by all of us that are found wanting paid for his new construction company. I do have his street address as well if any one cares for that then PM me


----------



## sawgunner

Ed Prospect has not heard from him at all. If you look at Seans website there is no mention of him at all now not even in the OZ site


----------



## Big Ed

I didn't think he would screw people like this.
Maybe, just maybe he will make it right? :smokin:


----------



## Prospect193

Ok I have tried to avoid this thread over the last few months but I can no longer keep quiet!!!

I no longer am associated with Sean and North Idaho Model Trains!!! It simply wasn't financial feasible to sell Soundtraxx Decoders here in OZ as all the profit was taken up by triple shipping!!! Them to him, him to me and then me to customer!!! 

As for the people who have items owing to them, i feel for you as it is completely unacceptable that he just sits on your items for months on end without any communication as to their status. As for Bernie (BKR) i feel personally responsible for this F$#@ up as he was my customer first and I vouched for Sean's good standing and promptness!!! 

Sean should simply send BKR's items to him and if the installations aren't done so be it, send the decoders uninstalled and I will help him find a way to get them installed. I am sorry Bernie for what has happened and I know $400.00 is a lot of money for you as you are a retiree!!!

As for the other folks on here I sure hope he does the right thing and returns your stuff as he has no right to just hold them for ever and a day!!! 


Cheers
Pat


----------



## morland

I have no skin in this but I've read the posts over the past several months and feel for the affected folks on the forum. If you do a whois (http://who.godaddy.com/) on Godaddy.com (domain name registrar website) for the domain name northidahomodeltrains.com that belongs to Nimt you can get his name, telephone and address. This is publically available information...if you know where to look. 

Just trying to help...

-Trever


----------



## NIMT

Ok lets set some things straight. 

#1 Reason for taking a break was because life got too overwhelming and I needed a break then things just snowballed from there! I'm still trying to rein things in from some family situations and from slow money dealings. I got also got tired of dealing with people (like (SAWGUNNER) Steve) that took advantage of me!

#2 Steve you have no clue what your taking about, so shut up and stay out of it! You didn't get a refund because you took advantage of my good and trusting nature in sending you switches that you turned around and resold and never paid me for! You used and took advantage of me on more than one occasion! 

#3 Why the forum administrators and moderators allow you (Steve) to do a personal and business attack of me is beyond anything that I would have expected from this forum!
Thank you Steve for posting information on the forum that has nothing to do with the forum or trains, but my personal and separate business life!
North Idaho Model Trains Is alive and ... Well it's alive... No thanks to people like you!
And yes I also own a Construction company, a Remodeling company, a Cabinet business, a Computer business, and also Rescue dogs and wolves in my spare time!

#4 I have tried to make sure that ANYONE that has anything with me knows that their items are safe and I'm not bankrupt or out of business or ripping anyone off! If you have anything with me, send me an email or phone call and I'll do whatever you want me to do, period. If you send an email Put train in the subject line, and if you don't hear back from me in a short period of time, post it here as 1/2 of my email seams to be going to junk (that I can't see, or Spam that I sort threw when I catch it, thanks to someone I get 100+ spam emails a week from all over and it's hard to sort threw them all.

#5 Prospect 193, is a good person and has nothing to do with my short comings, like he said it's just too expensive to do decoder business in OZ, Do not hold him accountable for my short comings and slow service period!

#6 Thanks and Everyone have a great day... except Steve! You can well... Never mind you're not worth it!

#7 And Thanks Morland (Trever)... It is the same information that's on my web site! So save a step and just go to my web site!


----------



## sawgunner

Really? You agreed to a trade for those switches which was for my center beams with loads .
Then I GAVE you my sd60 demonstor then about 4 different athearn dd40's 

That game can go back and forth all day and night. 

I've been done with your BS and crap for a while say one thing do another then disappearing with everyone's money and stuff. Hmm I haven't done that so piss off and good bye cry baby


----------



## Southern

I got all of the work done that I paid him for. All of my trains were returned with oll of the repairs made. It did take longer that i thought it would to make the sound and LED installs.


----------



## Prospect193

NIMT said:


> #5 Prospect 193, is a good person and has nothing to do with my short comings, like he said it's just too expensive to do decoder business in OZ, Do not hold him accountable for my short comings and slow service period!


Thank you Sean!! I wish it would have worked in OZ but alas it didn't!! :smilie_daumenneg:

I sure hope you can get Bernie's stuff to him as he has waited a long time and as I mentioned $400.00 is a lot of coin for a retiree!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Cheers
Pat


----------



## norgale

At least NIMT is alive and well as of yesterday. Sounds like he's burnt out doing RR business and has lost control over who stuff is whose. Anyone who has stuffwith him needs to send him an email as he requested and remind him of what he has that's yours. It's not hard to get mixed up when your dealing with lots of people. At least he's not on welfare and is working. Pete


----------



## trnfn69

I'll put my 2 cents in. I've received 2 of my engines so far and they were well worth the wait. No issues and you would never know they had even been opened up and they run smooth as can be. As for the link on Idaho business's, if you look at the bankruptcies on the same link, 158 pages of people filing for chapter 7 in just over 3 years.


----------



## norgale

You would find three times that many at least around here. Also 42,000 foreclosures in Lee county alone and most of those in Cape Coral. Pete


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

In case someone is wondering, the reason I've let this thread go on so long is a number of people appeared to be owed stuff from NIMT for months. I didn't feel it fair to deny them any kind of forum to voice the concerns.

After a number of contacts, including a couple by me, we didn't hear from Sean for months, I don't know about others, but I'd start to get concerned if I was out of pocket hundreds of dollars and I wasn't hearing even a peep.

I'm glad to finally hear that there may be resolutions to the folks that are still waiting.


----------



## NIMT

Well thanks John for letting Sawgunner have at it with a personal and business attack! 

Great to know with all I've done over the years for everyone, that you would let people just do such a spiteful things! And not even against me, it's against my wife!

I'll probably just call it quits on the forum, permanently, I don't need this in my life!:smilie_daumenneg:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Sean, I'm not "letting" anything just go. You disappeared for months and repeated attempts to contact you went unanswered. As far as the exchange, I think you seem to have given as much as you got.

If you read this thread, you'll see that there are quite a few people that are pretty upset at the treatment, real or perceived, that they have gotten from you, it's not just sawgunner. Your extended silence only added to the uncertainty. Much of this could have been avoided with a few minutes of your time. 



> I'll probably just call it quits on the forum, permanently, I don't need this in my life!


Based on the last year's responses, haven't you done that already? I can see cutting back, even way back on participation, but disappearing for months at a time when people have pending business with you is pretty unprofessional.

I don't have a dog in this fight, I'm looking on as an impartial observer based on what I see every day here. 

Can you tell me honestly that if the tables were reversed that you wouldn't be pretty upset if someone had your money or equipment and didn't answer for months?


----------



## NIMT

Well no sense in being where one isn't wanted or appreciated.
I'll just take the high road and bid you a good day.


----------



## lears2005

I think this thred has gotten way out of control if this is the way they are going to start running this forum I will leave and not come back. This thred should have been locked a long time ago they have no problem looking other threads all everyone is doing is trashing each other and it is dum


----------



## lears2005

I will do one even better I will show the kindness that this forum should have. If you have anything the nimt did not fix pm me and I will fix it for you for free all you do is pay for any parts and the shipping back to you I will not charge anyone for my time.


----------



## Prospect193

Lears,

The vast majority of posts on this thread have been very civil. People only want to have contact and communication with Sean to sort out his commitments to them, nothing more nothing less. I have been in contact with BKR (Bernie) and i am pleased to hear that Sean is right on top of sorting him out with his purchases. I for one do not believe this thread should be locked until all these fine folks sort out their business with Sean. Hopefully Sean's last post is just a little venting and he sticks around as no matter what he may think most people are quite happy to use his services!!

Cheers
Pat


----------



## norgale

NIMT said:


> Well thanks John for letting Sawgunner have at it with a personal and business attack!
> 
> Great to know with all I've done over the years for everyone, that you would let people just do such a spiteful things! And not even against me, it's against my wife!
> 
> I'll probably just call it quits on the forum, permanently, I don't need this in my life!:smilie_daumenneg:


Well I suppose that's one way of getting out of your obligations. Not what I would have expected of you Sean but certainly nobody can stop you. Good luck my friend. Pete


----------



## BK R

I haven't been a member here for as long as some of you blokes, but in that time I have seen what Sean has contributed to this forum, come on give the guy a bit of slack. We all get the poops of the same old, same old all the time and have to take time out, (he just needs a bit longer then most of us  )
Human nature is funny......you can do the same 2500 mile round trip in the same truck for years and the only way people will remember you is if you have a stuff up......."You know him, the bloke that rolled the tanker at the 86 mile jump up" 
How many of you has he helped with his knowledge of dcc and it's workings??

I feel better now I got that off my chest. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Prospect193

BK R said:


> I haven't been a member here for as long as some of you blokes, but in that time I have seen what Sean has contributed to this forum, come on give the guy a bit of slack. We all get the poops of the same old, same old all the time and have to take time out, (he just needs a bit longer then most of us  )
> Human nature is funny......you can do the same 2500 mile round trip in the same truck for years and the only way people will remember you is if you have a stuff up......."You know him, the bloke that rolled the tanker at the 86 mile jump up"
> How many of you has he helped with his knowledge of dcc and it's workings??
> 
> I feel better now I got that off my chest. :smilie_daumenpos:


That is true!!! By all means he isn't perfect, but who is I guess!!!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I bear no animosity to Sean, and he has brought a lot to the forum. I'm very sorry to see him leaving, and I hope that he'll reconsider. I'm kinda' between a rock and a hard place here. I can lock the thread, delete the thread, etc. I can't make the folks that still have outstanding work with Sean whole, and denying them any voice didn't seem right. I was very disappointed as months went by and there was no word. A number of folks were getting concerned that they'd never hear from him again. IMO, the biggest issue is we simply didn't hear anything. I don't know how others do business, but that's not acceptable business practice in most circles.

I have no idea of what kind of deals were made between members here, which is specifically why we have a policy that _Caveat Emptor_ applies in the for-sale forum. There's no way we can regulate what goes on there. My singular option is to simply stop allowing sales, and I suspect that would be an unpopular decision.


----------



## sstlaure

Communication is key GRJ. I think this would have been much easier to resolve had Sean not disappeared from the forum and instead directly addressed the issues with the particular people involved. I was surprised after I took a short break from the site and came back with NIMT nowhere to be found.

Total absense and silence isn't the way to resolve anything. Even when given the opportunity to respond here - he chooses to go silent. I guess it's his choice.

If I owe someone work or money, I also owe them the courtesy of communication on when they can expect what they are owed. If someone doesn't want it getting into a he said/she said situation, then post the information publicly.

I'm very tolerant/flexible with people who are having a hard time, etc. and who have fallen behind. However I do expect to be able to talk to that person to understand the issues and when things will be resolved. If one doesn't communicate, you can't expect people to just assume the best. E-mail or a forum post take only seconds to complete.

It's too bad.


----------



## wingnut163

i have not posted in this post because i felt that there was enough people speaking out.

i have work with sean. his last post asking for people to remind him was my clue to send him a note. i did and he has answered me.

i will be sorry to see him go but that is his choice.


----------



## raleets

Scott,
Very well said and I echo your sentiments.
I've personally been dismayed over this entire situation. As a raw rookie starting out just 3 years ago this month, Sean took me under his knowledgeable wings and gave me tons of great advice and help during the following two years. He sent me two switcher engines, several pieces of rolling stock (including a custom-made "Black Velvet" car) and one of his hand-made horse head oil wells. All at NO CHARGE. I, of course, refused charity and sent him some cash, but not because he asked for it.
We even exchanged Christmas cards for the past couple years, but I didn't get one in return this past Christmas.
Needless to say, this whole deal has been a mystery to me. So much so that I even went so far as to check the obits in his area. 
I realize life can get on top of us from time to time, but bailing out from simple communications in this day of email, etc. is, IMHO, inexcusable.
I'm sure hoping this drama somehow, some way, has a happy ending.
Bob


----------



## sstlaure

raleets said:


> I'm sure hoping this drama somehow, some way, has a happy ending.
> Bob


Me too Bob....me too. I know Sean has lots to offer

I also know that on this internet thing, people get to "know" each other, but in the end, all you really "know" is a screen name - you don't actually know these people. 

When bad experiences occur, one has to wonder what is going on. Without communication, unfortunately, the mind is free to think the worst. Especially in a situation that has drawn out as long as this has.

I hope everyone gets their issues resolved and moves on as they see fit for their own happiness. 

Bad experiences aren't personal, they're just bad experiences and are an opportunity to learn what not to do in the same situation the next time.


----------



## Gansett

Sean was very helpful to me when I first joined both with advice and then with several items he sent..
All I can say is that there are times when life gets away from you. I was working a full time job, minimum 50 hours a week, had a business on the side that took another 20-30 hours and was co-owner of a race car team. To this day I don't know how I did it. Things can and do get away from you no matter how hard you try.


----------



## raleets

Jack,
I can certainly relate, and what you said reminds me of that old bromide; "When you want to get something done, ask the busiest person you know". :sold:
Bob


----------



## Gansett

Bob.
Being honest I really don't know how I did it. I had duodenal, peptic ulcers, high blood pressure and truthfully drank w-a-y to much.
But I made a boat load of money,,which I spent on a 27 foot twin screw sport fisherman. 
But then I gave up working for the mega corporate insurance companies, became extremely selective in clients for my photog biz, spent way too much time and money on races cars but the family needs always came first.

I'd just like to know when I found time to get my wife pregnant..


----------



## Big Ed

Sean,
Some kind of communication, that is all that was needed.
I think BK R took all of this very well for being on the other side of the world from here and keeping his cool. $400 bucks is $400 bucks, a nice roll of "dough" even if you're working.

I will have to go back and check but I don't think I trashed you too bad. I did try to entice you some into answering. :smokin:
I have nothing I am waiting on, but if I had $400 worth of stuff sitting for almost a year I don't think I would have stayed as calm as BK R did.

Sean, all that was needed was a little communication.
Hate to see you go as others said, I learned from and enjoyed your posts........when you did to post. 

If you think I trashed you I apologize, my intentions was to try to get you to log on and just say something.
I just didn't think it was right, especially for BK to be totally ignored, and if you ask me BK is and was a first class gentleman in this whole thing. 
If you were him would you have been as calm as him?
I know if it was my money I would not have been. :smokin:

Edit, 
I went back and read all my posts here, I don't think I trashed you at all. :dunno:
But if you do think I did my apologize still stands, as it was not my intentions to trash you at all.
I just wanted you to come out of the den and say something. :smokin:


----------



## NIMT

Big ed and ALL,
I didn't and don't have problem one with anyone ripping on me for my short comings because your right I screwed up and fell flat on my face! 
I am truly sorry to all that I have affected.

What I'm Pissed off with is that someone (2 people) felt that it was appropriate to include my *Wife* in their attack, and that others think it apporpriate! You got a problem with me pick up the phone, email me, but leave her out of it, I've had the same email and phone number for years, and my PM's had no messages in it that I did not answer!

People send some of the nicest "STUFF", thanks to people's actions she now has to change her Email address and we will be getting a new server for our web hosting!

I like privacy for myself, but I demand it for my family!

Would any of you like it if I posted all your info up one here, or started harassing your wife, or your family? :sly:


----------



## norgale

I didn't see where anyone got into it with your wife but that's not right and I agree with Sean on that one. I did try and talk with the wolf but he wouldn't return my calls. Ha!
Pete


----------



## Gansett

I have no problems calling out someone who has done me wrong and I've been on both sides as the caller and the callee. But family needs to be left out otherwise you can be seen as decending to a even lower level.


----------



## sawgunner

Sean,

To be clear, everyone knows that your "businesses" are all listed under Wendy as the owner so to find you they really need to look for her. With that said you claimed to have email issues and what not and that is understandable, BUT people have tried to mail you and email and call you ( including me) and what did we all get NOTHING! Was I wrong to list the construction company probably but you need to understand that people will look for ways to get in touch with you because you have stuff of theirs or stuff they purchased and was not delivered. 

Now here is the thing that irks me, if I was such an evil person the why did you accept the job on the Rock Island unit and the passenger cars and continued to talk to me and such for a while after it was sent to you? Our friendship will never be again and I know that is the way you want it but the only way I feel that I have taken advantage of you is by tapping you brain for knowledge as everyone here on the forum has done. I have given you plenty of things out of respect and friendship and you have done the same for me and others. You are a great person when you want to be and your knowledge is very helpful and sought after. If you leave that is your choice but that's for you to make.

As far as you comments about spam and server things none of that has anything to do with me (as I assume you mean by your comment. I have far more respect for you and Wendy than to pull that kind of BS nor would I have even contemplated it.

Like others have said a little communication would have gone a long way in this whole ordeal. 

Last note since I am doing this from my phone at work any info that I posted could be easily found with a quick search by anyone else on Google or anything so tough luck if it offends ya go complain to the search engines. Also I have never attacked you wife only YOUR business aspects which not my fault YOUR businesses are all listed as she is the owner.

Good day sir and if you feel the need to say anything else to me you have my number


----------



## DT&I

my 2 cents after reading this thread........it seems you've brought this on yourself.

my dad taught me a man is only as good as his word, and it seems you broke that with some people. just sayin' :eyes:


----------



## lears2005

I think that when his personal info was posted. That's when the thread should have been gone. Just because you are mad at someone dose not give you the right to go posting all there personal info on the internet


----------



## sawgunner

lears2005 said:


> I think that when his personal info was posted. That's when the thread should have been gone. Just because you are mad at someone dose not give you the right to go posting all there personal info on the internet


Think what ya want lears but another business name to the same PO Box isn't all that personal.

And maybe just maybe if ya put that name in it it may have been read. Just saying as it like everything else is pure speculation. And it can all be found for free by Google or the like everyone can hate me or anybody elseall they want I sure don't care what people think of me. Just like you blowing upat the guy who asked for a better pic of the intermodal crane. Good day


----------



## Big Ed

NIMT said:


> Big ed and ALL,
> I didn't and don't have problem one with anyone ripping on me for my short comings because your right I screwed up and fell flat on my face!
> I am truly sorry to all that I have affected.


OK with me, some have been very patiently waiting for a long time, especially BK.
And he is soooo far away.
The rest......I can't comment except if you look at gunrunners post he was sort of sticking up for you in the beginning just like I was. :dunno:

Steve and you got to talk about that, I have said all what I had to say now in this thread.
Look at the view count.:smokin:

I just hope now that the few who have been waiting too long will get their stuff now.


----------



## lears2005

I think it is time for me to close my account on this forum this is getting out of hand I will move on to better forum. See ya exit stage left


----------



## Big Ed

lears2005 said:


> I think it is time for me to close my account on this forum this is getting out of hand I will move on to better forum. See ya exit stage left


Now that is the answer, someone pisses you off and your leaving? 
I am willing to bet that the next site you pick eventually someone will piss you off there too.
Then what, on to the next site? 
And the next? :smokin:


----------



## trnfn69

The fact that Sean's wife's name, company name and info can be found using a google or any other internet search certainly doesn't mean that the info should have been posted on this forum. Regardless of what issues or problems anyone has, that crossed the line. Anyone's spouse need not get caught up in this S&%$!!!:smilie_daumenneg:

Those posts should be removed ASAP


----------



## NIMT

Sawgunner, Your just such a class act! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Prospect193

Actually i am doing an about face!!! The title of this thread is where has NIMT gone, well i for one can clearly see he is not!!! :laugh:So on that note I now do believe there is no reason to continue the thread!!:appl::appl: I am sure Sean has stated his shortcomings and is now fixing the issues of sorting out his commitments 

Oh and Sean glad to see you are still helping other folks!!! Do what you do best!!!:appl::appl::appl: Help the needy!!!


Cheers
Pat


----------



## NIMT

I don't know if killing this thread is wise, Have a look at the thread count!







I have popularity, be it good or bad!


----------



## Prospect193

Jesus!!! I never noticed that!!! Trust me he ain't that popular!!!!


----------



## Rusty

morland said:


> I have no skin in this but I've read the posts over the past several months and feel for the affected folks on the forum. If you do a whois (http://who.godaddy.com/) on Godaddy.com (domain name registrar website) for the domain name northidahomodeltrains.com that belongs to Nimt you can get his name, telephone and address. This is publically available information...if you know where to look.
> 
> Just trying to help...
> 
> 
> -Trever


There is no e mail or contract on the website.


----------



## MacDaddy55

*Welcome Back...Oh were you GONE!!*

Welcome back Sean/NIMT....were you actually gone....I heard Gold Prospecting in WA with Prospect193...been there..not prospecting but in the Navy...glad you're back!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Prospect193

Rusty,

Not sure where you are looking but he definitely is contactable here:

http://www.northidahomodeltrains.com/Pages/contactus.aspx


Cheers
Pat


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It appears it's getting time to close this thread, and perhaps send it to never-never land. It all started out wondering where Sean was, clearly now we know where he was/is.


----------



## morland

NIMT said:


> Ok lets set some things straight.
> #7 And Thanks Morland (Trever)... It is the same information that's on my web site! So save a step and just go to my web site!


 Sorry dude, domain name registration information is very public information, available to anyone worldwide. I just posted that in case it had some different info (BTW, you can make it private if you pay the extra fee to your domain name registrar).

I had no skin in the game other than reading the posts from folks not getting responses, so I was merely trying to be helpful to them. From what I gather from reading the forums you are a much respected person who knows a lot about the hobby. Hopefully everyone can move on....I agree with Gunrunnerjohn, I believe this thread has outlived it's intended purpose.

-Trever


----------



## NIMT

Why close it now... I'm good with it! It's kind of like a "Where's Waldo".:smilie_daumenpos:

They say nothing like bad press to get one noticed!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Since the topic is you, it's your call.


----------



## sjm9911

Alright, I've stayed out of this because it was none of my business. As I don't know anyone personally, I think nimt is an Ok guy that's helpful here. Sawgunner is a Ok too as far as I've sceen. That does not explain what's transpired, nor does it make anything right. Nimt has agreed to own up to his mistakes. That takes a big man. It will take a bigger man, Sawgunner, to accept. Bigger still we be them both trying to coexist here. Both are assets to this fourm. And if i was out money I'd be pissed too. Let's hope this gets fixed, nimt. And have you back on this fourm. Sawgunner, let's let sleeping dogs lie, I know easier said then done. It would probably have not been so bad if there was better communication. But what's done is done as they say. As I do not know, and frankly don't want to know, nimts situation, family should be off limits! With that please close this thread. I understand why it was left open but people can pm nimt if they need to. You guys don't have to like each other just be civil. Thanks. 

Side note lears , where are you going? It's silly to take sides if you have nothing invested. Stay. We need people like you here!

And too everyone involved, I'm not taking sides, I have no idea what transpired between individuals off of this site. Just trying to get us back on track. This fourm seems like a family for a lot of us, and that's why there was so many views. No one likes a family squabble. Let's get back to trains!


----------



## raleets

I'm extremely happy to see this mess come to a close. :appl:

Sean is a tremendously valuable asset to this forum and has always graciously shared his vast knowledge with anyone who needs help. 

Hopefully we can all move on, bury the past, enjoy our trains, and SEAN!

'Nuff said,
Bob


----------



## shaygetz




----------



## Big Ed




----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I think Ed nailed that one.


----------



## NIMT

Is that Kate Upton?


----------



## raleets

Way too late to order, but you can still look at the menu! hwell:


----------



## NIMT

raleets said:


> Way too late to order, but you can still look at the menu! hwell:



But she like the older guys, want me to put in a good word for you the next time I see her?


----------



## Robes

raleets said:


> Way too late to order, but you can still look at the menu! hwell:


Ahem,..... this dog may be chained to the porch,... but I can still bark at the cars....


----------



## NIMT

I'll be just _Howling_ along with you guys!


----------



## shaygetz

But she's a cartoon... :sly:


----------



## NIMT

shaygetz said:


> But she's a cartoon... :sly:


Dang I knew I was having vision problems!:retard::dunno:


----------



## sstlaure

shaygetz said:


> But she's a cartoon... :sly:


I liked Jessica Rabbit too.


----------



## dannyrandomstate

She's not bad. She's just drawn that way.


----------



## NIMT

sstlaure said:


> I liked Jessica Rabbit too.


Hubba Hubba!!!!
Patty cake, Patty cake! 
I had to get the Blue Ray version!
Love that movie!:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Southern

I knew it, I knew it. It just had to happen.


----------



## andersley

Haha! Talk about topic drift......

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Prospect193

andersley said:


> Haha! Talk about topic drift......
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Yup!!! That's because they are all old and their minds start to wander!!! 

Hehehe!!!


Cheers
Pat


----------



## andersley

I am old, so maybe it will happen to me! Now, what we we talking about??? lol

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dannyrandomstate

Prospect193 said:


> Yup!!! That's because they are all old and their minds start to wander!!!


Not that old I am! :laugh:


----------



## NIMT

It all in your state of.....SQUIRRLE!:sly: :retard:


----------



## shaygetz




----------



## blackz28

pssst has anybody seen sean


----------



## Robes

Sean who?


----------



## NIMT

Who???  What??? :dunno: Where??? :sly: When??? :retard: Why??? :sold:


----------



## shaygetz




----------



## NIMT

Well that explains why I feel a little buggie!


----------



## musicwerks

Welcome back NIMT...great to have you back here..


----------

